

Do you buy the Fed Reserve conspiracy theories? - iterationx

The concept is that the Federal Reserve loans the government money at interest which according to the theory it creates out of nothing.  I'm wondering if you have any good refutations or resources about this and printing money in general.
======
dasht
It's not a conspiracy theory - it's kinda-sorta true and is as intended. Some
say it's a good thing, others object. In any event, askHN is probably not the
best way to get a grip on it. Perhaps, start here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_money>

------
lostintech
are you looking for a thing like "how to print the perfect counterfeit
money?". I am also looking for that, if you find it, please shoot me a msg!
LoL! BTW i don't know much about federal reserve, i am italian but living in
china. Is there anything you might like to know about China? i could possibly
help you. Cheers. Alberto

